# For a small lathe, or starter lathe, not bad at all.



## DocSavage45

I have the floor model. Need to figure out how to sharpen my HSS chisels first. Safety first. I think they have improved in the area of fit and finish. especially for the cost.

I find that I don't like the motor placement as it appears it will limit the diameter of turnings.


----------



## Knothead62

What is the warranty? I think it is only 90 days. I had a HF #37406 and the Reeves drive stuck. I couldn't get it to work. Scrapped it. I bought a Rikon 70-050VS and love it. It is being replaced by an upgrade. Got a deal plus a 5 year warranty.


----------



## PurpLev

sounds like a good deal


----------



## Acelectric

I recently purchased this lathe's little brother, #95607, for turning pens. So far it has worked really well. And with a coupon I got it for under a hundred bucks.


----------



## b2rtch

Good review. 
I have the bigger brother that I rarely use.


----------



## Tennessee

Knothead:
I think the warranty is 90 days, but they offered me a one or two year add-on for (can't remember exactly), $24 and $39? I passed.
For the lousy $155, if it binds up I'll take it apart myself and have it reamed at a local shop I know, or replace bearings or whatever. Can't be that much in there. Good thought to keep some oil on the bearings, though.
Doc, agree with you on the motor on the floor model. Wonder what they were thinking?


----------



## Swede

I bought one a year ago and havent taken time to try it. To many other projects.
I put mine on a table with wheels it makes it easer to get to the back.

I hope you use yours.


----------



## All10fingers

Wait a minute. Did you really say "empty" bench? I don't think I've heard a woodworker say that! You could speak at conferences and tell us how you managed such a miracle


----------



## lumberjoe

I spent a lot of time with a few of these. I can't say I would recommend it after using it regularly. Fortunately I purchased the 2 year plan. Here is my experience over the 9 months I owned this lathe:

First one lasted a month. I noticed the motor got super hot after turning. Finally it started making noises. I brought it back

Second one was much better. It didn't get half as hot, so my first was obviously defective. However no matter what I tried, I could never get the tail stock and head stock in alignment. The tail stock was a bit lower. Back to the store for a new one

Third one had a combination of both issues. Back to the store. At this point they just offered me the larger lathe at an even exchange. Aside from being a reeves drive, I really like it and so far it has been solid.

In addition, the quick release handles on the tool rest and tail stock ram will break after about 10 to 20 uses. Keep a flathead screwdriver nearby. This happened consistently on all 3 of the units I had.


----------



## PurpLev

Ouch Joe… but yeah - thats why HF is cheaper than the others, cause you have to calculate your drive/pack/unpack/exchange/return times for defective units.


----------



## Tomoose

Nice writeup, Paul. I have this same unit and I can tell you from experience the belt cannot handle the dust/chips. I left the PITA covers off for "ease" of speed changes and ended up with a split, and finally broken belt. The comes 1. trying to get a replacement belt, and 2. have fun taking the whole thing apart trying to replace the belt. I have to believe changing the belt on higher-end lathes is easier than it would be on this one.

I took it back under warranty for a new lathe, and that one has been working great for a year now with a decent amount of my use/abuse as a rookie turner.

Tom


----------



## Tennessee

Joe, lousy luck, for sure. 
Yesterday I made three pieces on it for some chimes, and it performed well. The motor did not heat up. I might have been fortunate to get one that the tailstock and headstock are point on.
I received my Grizzly H7605 3" chuck, spun it on and it worked well. Added a lot of versatility to the lathe. Not a real fan of spur chucks.
Tom, I get your point about the belt. Right now, my covers are off and I look in there every so often to see if chips are getting on the belt. So far, the stuff I am doing on this is pretty small, so no chips so far, but I should put the belt covers back on since I only made one speed change yesterday. Small stuff you can start pretty fast and keep it there through what you want, so-so. We'll see how the handles hold up. Right now, my biggest gripe is the chrome locking handle on the tailstock. I don't like it on the back, and you cannot reverse it to the front due to the way the tailstock is drilled. It also needed some adjustment on the locking disc on the bottom, but that's pretty common for locking units on lathe beds.


----------



## planeBill

nice review. I have the same lathe and like it a lot. It is however my first and only lathe so I have no knowledge of what a good lathe really is. The tailpiece and headstock do line up spot on and it has decent power and runs smooth and quiet, is great for tool handles and small items like that which is why I bought it. Ive had no problems what so ever with it. The motor does not get hot either.Im real happy with it and the cheapo turning chisels from HF too. I think its just the ticket for people like me who are wanting to try their hand at turning to see if they like it.


----------



## vikingcape

Hey paul I was wondering how that lathe is holding up for you. I haven't ever turned a single thing in my life and I was looking at this guy to maybe get started on, making drawer pulls and what not.


----------



## themelster

I purchased this same unit about a yr ago. I took a turning class at woodcraft first to see if I would like to pursue turning… yep. I am still working on upgrading wheels on my ryobi bench grinder so I can sharpen my tools. Had to find stainless steel bushings for the new wheels those finally came in the mail. Got the one way chuck system and 1 X 8 TPI ONEWAY Talon Chuck Insert. Have the wolverine jig for sharpening. Picked up an adjustabel stand from Menards put a wide board across top and now I can get height right for me. Turning is expensive, just takes time to get what you need. Waiting now for wheels. I may be able to turn some Christmas ornaments for 2013 yet.


----------



## Timturner

I use the smaller size to keep myself turning till I can afford a better and bigger one l,m happy with mine.


----------

